
The Haskell School of Music – From Signals to Symphonies (2014) [pdf] - alokrai
http://haskell.cs.yale.edu/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/HSoM.pdf
======
kuwze
There is also Extempore[0] and Overtone[1] in case anyone is interested. My
favorite live-coded symphony is this[2] one.

[0]:
[https://github.com/digego/extempore](https://github.com/digego/extempore)

[1]: [http://overtone.github.io](http://overtone.github.io)

[2]: [https://vimeo.com/2579694](https://vimeo.com/2579694)

~~~
lerax
As extra info, though the parent comment author probably already knew it, the
[2] video is made by the same person that created Extempore, a Lisp dialect on
top of LLVM for multimedia live code: Andrew Sorensen.

This guy is awesome.

------
TheOtherHobbes
Unfortunately Paul Hudak died in 2015, so this will never be finished or
updated now.

~~~
montalbano
Did some digging, looks like it was finished by Donya Quick:

[http://www.euterpea.com/haskell-school-of-
music/](http://www.euterpea.com/haskell-school-of-music/)

~~~
kolpa
She also wrote a Python port:
[https://github.com/donya/PythonEuterpea](https://github.com/donya/PythonEuterpea)

(I don't know how complete it is.)

------
mark_l_watson
I was excited to run across this free PDF book a few years ago but haven’t
done much with it. An alternative is Pope’s Common Lisp music tools.

~~~
adpoe
After some searching online, I wasn't able to come up with anything for Pope's
Common Lisp music tools.

But it sounds really interesting.

Any pointers to help find it/them?

~~~
mark_l_watson
Sorry, I got th name wrong. Some CL musics links:
[https://ccrma.stanford.edu/software/clm/](https://ccrma.stanford.edu/software/clm/)
[https://quod.lib.umich.edu/s/spobooks/bbv9810.0001.001/\--alg...](https://quod.lib.umich.edu/s/spobooks/bbv9810.0001.001/--algorithmic-
composition-a-gentle-introduction-to-music)

------
salimmadjd
Anyone else bothered by the font on the code example in this book? I peruse
through the first 2 chapters and the font made it very hard to read through
the code quickly.

I really wish the publisher would use a different font when the finished book
comes out than what's shown here.

